# tragic



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Tragic indeed...


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Damn that's sad. As a guy around the same age it's another reminder than I'm not invincible.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

> Keser said all wires electricians work on are supposed to be dead.



No way,really,?:blink:


The issue here is no electrician, apprentice or otherwise should think that for one second. , if you can't see the other end of something is disconnected then you must treat it as if it's hot,even if someone else told you it's dead,check it yourself first.

That kid is dead now ,because it sounds like to me ,that guys like the above assume wires are dead , because their supposed to be and teaches his guys that.

Don't take anyone's word for it,,,,Check it yourself .


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Tragic. To see a young person get hurt in such an avoidable way..


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> http://tdn.com/news/local/rainier-g...cle_95c5a850-4919-11e3-a827-0019bb2963f4.html
> 
> I didn't know this young man, but because he was local, I'm sure our paths would have crossed.


Always very sad to hear about a fellow electrician killed or injured on a job.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

First thing the apprentices are made to buy is a volt stick with most of the tradesman here. Poor bugger.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> No way,really,?:blink:
> 
> 
> The issue here is no electrician, apprentice or otherwise should think that for one second. , if you can't see the other end of something is disconnected then you must treat it as if it's hot,even if someone else told you it's dead,check it yourself first.
> ...


this was the first thing we were taught in school, always think it's live,& trust no one!:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

circuitman1 said:


> this was the first thing we were taught in school, always think it's live,& trust no one!:thumbsup:


Every guy in the field must learn this,just because they tell us we have a safe workplace , does not mean it is.

Shut the switch off?,, check it anyhow ,just because the switch and cover is installed ,it does not mean it was wired right check everything .


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

chewy said:


> First thing the apprentices are made to buy is a volt stick with most of the tradesman here. Poor bugger.


they should be supplied and in abundance just in case you forget it at home...
His wife and unborn child are the poor buggers..


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Very sad.

Checking to make sure it is dead is not sufficient, you should ensure that it cannot be turned back on while you are working on it. 

For cord and plug connected equipment exclusive control is an acceptable means per OSHA, for everything else - LOTO.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm an apprentice in his local, and although I never met him, I know people who knew him well. This is hitting all of us hard. We are trained well, and are given voltage testers and trained to use them before we ever set foot on a job site. I don't know exactly what happened, so I can't say what could have been done to prevent it. This kind of thing should never happen, and we all have the power to make sure it never happens again.

I encourage anyone who can to make a donation to the fund for his wife and child through the IBEWUWFCU. She has a long road ahead of her.

http://ibewuwfcu.com/contact-us/


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

If anyone is interested, union or not.

http://ibew48.com/mobile/index.cfm?zone=/unionactive/view_article.cfm&HomeID=174954


----------

